# Poison "pills"



## Longhunter

Some of the bottles I have aquired still have the "pills" inside. I know these were never meant to be taken orally hence the shape of the bottle *AND* the shape of some of the pills. My son and I was looking through the bottles at some of the contents when my son noticed some of the pills have a skull and crossbones. I just had to see them outside the bottle after that discovery SO we suited up in our haz-mat suits (LOL) and carefully opened a couple of the bottles so we could photograph the contents. BEING VERY CAREFUL not to touch the pills we laid them out on a napkin for photos. These are just 2 photos of the most interesting pills inside a couple of the bottles. I have a bottle on the way that has the "coffin" shaped pills inside.

 These are mercury bichloride pills and this can be absorbed through the skin so be careful manipulating any of these poisons if you have any at home.

 Enjoy the pics:


----------



## Longhunter

These are my favorites (for now).

 Skull and crossbones on one side and "POISON" on the other.


----------



## jammur9

Those pills are awesome!!!!! Now that is cool to have with a labeled bottle... Thanks for the pictures Jamin


----------



## flasherr

Those are so neat looking. Could you put a clear coat of some kind on them so as not to deteriorate or be unsafe to handle?


----------



## deenodean

what was that stuff used for? Great pictures!


----------



## Longhunter

> ORIGINAL:  flasherr
> 
> Those are so neat looking. Could you put a clear coat of some kind on them so as not to deteriorate or be unsafe to handle?


 
 We are trying to come up with some way to make a *SAFE* display for the pills.

 I don't want to handle the pills AT ALL.

 []


----------



## Longhunter

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> what was that stuff used for? Great pictures!


 
 The instructions on the bottle state:

 "Dissolve 1 tablet in one pint of water to make a 1/1000 solution".

 I think this was used as an antiseptic.


----------



## Longhunter

We just got in the bottle that has the coffin shaped pills. Here is a pic of them.

 THEY ARE COOL!!!!


----------



## deenodean

AWESOME!!


----------



## historyhunter

Very cool. I am thinking silicone rectangular mold and clear 2 part epoxy. Use a tweezer or toothpick maybe. test one.


----------



## andy volkerts

[] thatd work, if they dont dissolve.....


----------

